# Left luggage in Manila airport



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

I have never left a luggage in Manila airport before and probably have to do it this time next week prior to travelling to Boracay and back to Manila. I believe there is now a left luggage facility in the 2 of Terminal. Are they any good or if any of you have used them? I have always use left luggage for a few days in Hongkong airport but never the one in Manila. I don't really fancy taking all my luggage with me travelling around Philippines since its costly and a bit heavy for my little frame to carry around.


----------

